

LastPass Vulnerability Exposes Account Details - mike-cardwell
https://grepular.com/LastPass_Vulnerability_Exposes_Account_Details

======
kmfrk
And I _just_ switched to LastPass. Great. At least it's unlikely that I was
logged in the time in between, but what _else_ can they have missed?

I also feel a little discomfort knowing that LastPass didn't disclose the
vulnerability to their users and customers.

